# Can I run Ac in the US



## Berkshire (8 d ago)

I am a teenager, so I don't have lots of money. I saved a ok amount, 500 or so and I want to buy a Marklin steam engine. I live in the US so I was wondering if there is any way I can run Marklin AC trains. I have always admired the Marklin trains and want to start a Marklin layout of my own. Is there any trains you can recommend and can I run AC trains in the US

Thank you, Klaus


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you don't have lots of money, you have made a strange choice, since Marklin is expensive. 

What scale of trains are you running?

(and yes you can run AC in the US, notice Lionel is AC)

Greg


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Nearly all Gauge one Marklin engines are available in DC


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

And most Marklin gauge one engines other than the very early 0-6-0 will run in either DC or AC power. If you have one of the early 0-6-0 class 80 locomotives. ESU has a conversion kit to turn it into a DC powered model instead of AC. That model will run just fine with a Marklin transformer used for their HO line of trains. This is what I did with mine. Marklin Maxi tinplate gauge 1 can also run in either AC or DC. Post up what you bought by model or a picture please.


----------

